# Bikini-Streamerin: Nach Sperre auf Twitch, kommt der Erfolg auf Youtube



## Darkmoon76 (27. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bikini-Streamerin: Nach Sperre auf Twitch, kommt der Erfolg auf Youtube* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bikini-Streamerin: Nach Sperre auf Twitch, kommt der Erfolg auf Youtube


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2016)

Die prüden Amerikaner mal wieder. Wenn sie nackt auftreten würde, könnte ich das verstehen, aber im Bikini...mein Gott... so schlimm  

Dann dürfte man ja gar nicht ins Schwimmbad gehen oder im Sommer draußen rumlaufen, wenn die Frauen halbnackt durch die Gegend laufen.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die prüden Amerikaner mal wieder. Wenn sie nackt auftreten würde, könnte ich das verstehen, aber im Bikini...mein Gott... so schlimm
> 
> Dann dürfte man ja gar nicht ins Schwimmbad gehen oder im Sommer draußen rumlaufen, wenn die Frauen halbnackt durch die Gegend laufen.



Wenn das wenigstens was mit Prüde zu tun hätte, das ist halt einfach ganz billiges Klickbait für dumme Kiddies die zu doof sind sich im Internet richtige Pornos reinzuziehen


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. September 2016)

Sechsjährigen scharfe Waffen in die Hände zu drücken, scheint für die moralisch wohl aber kein Problem zu sein.


----------



## Loosa (27. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Sechsjährigen scharfe Waffen in die Hände zu drücken, scheint für die moralisch wohl aber kein Problem zu sein.


Hatte ich mit 6 auch in der Hand. Sogar von einem deutschen Polizisten. 

Selbstverletzung, Gewalt, Drohungen und Hatespeech steht in den ToS ein ganzes Stück über aufreizendem Auftreten. Sogar Spam ist davor. 
Aber so gesehen scheint sie bei YouTube besser aufgehoben.


----------



## stevem (27. September 2016)

klar wenn man sonst keine Talente hat und nichts kann muss man halt seine "Glocken" vor die Cam halten ....... ich halte von solche Streamerinnen nichts, einfach nur Billig und einfallslos!


----------



## KiIlBiIl (27. September 2016)

Armselig...


----------



## EddWald (27. September 2016)

Wieder mal ein Fall von überhöhtem Geltungsbedarf. Naja, eine Waffe der Frau. Wenn ich sonst nichts drauf habe, zieh ich halt blank. Sollten solche Themen hier wirklich publiziert werden? Was hat das mit Games zu tun?


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2016)

Das hat nix mit prüde zu tun. Sowas gehört einfach nicht auf eine Gaming Stream Platform sondern auf 18+ Platformen wo es genau um solche Bedürfnisse und solch nen Content geht.

Ich finde solche Menschen einfach nur armseelig und mir tun all die ganzen richtigen Zocker und vor allem weiblichen Zocker leid, die durch solche Leute ihren Kanal nicht vergrößern können obwohl sie es verdient hätten.

Weg mit diesem Mist von solchen Platformen


----------



## Worrel (28. September 2016)

> Zoie Burgher erklärt, dass sie eine noch so tolle Persönlichkeit haben könne - niemand würde das bemerken.


"Das ist aber auch zu doof, daß es so gar keine Möglichkeit gibt, meine tolle Persönlichkeit darzustellen." sagte sie noch. Dann entfuhr ihr ein lang gezogener Seufzer und sie begann, ihren Ausschnitt zu schminken ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2016)

Nachdem ich mir jetzt kurz ein Video von ihr ansah, was anscheinend von einem Livestream war, da muss ich meinen Kommentar oben zurücknehmen. Da hat sie nämlich auch einmal ihren Hintern vor die Kamera gehalten und gewackelt und so Bewegungen gemacht. Das hat nun mit Spielen gar nichts zu tun und dann kann ich die Entscheidung jetzt doch verstehen. Wenn sie sowas machen will, dann soll sie bei diese Frauen gehen, die so Softporn-Livewebcams machen. 
Ich dachte erst, die hätte nur im Bikini da gesessen, aber wenn sie noch so einen Blödsinn macht, dann ist sie selbst schuld.

Edit: Hier ein Bild als Beweis davon, was sie in ihren Videos so macht:
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat doch mit Zocken nichts mehr zu tun


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2016)

es ist Twitch, das impleziert schon Livestream


----------



## Wamboland (28. September 2016)

War die nicht mal Cam Girl und hat nur gemerkt das sie so mit weniger Haut mehr Geld verdienen kann? 

Ich finde es halt lächerlich dieser Person auch noch hier gratis PR und eine Plattform zu bieten. 

Sie soll von mir aus nackt streamen, wer sich das geben will soll es sich ansehen. Es zwingt einen ja keiner.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2016)

Eigentlich sollte sie für sowas noch zusätzlich verklagt werden wenn sie so absichtlich gegen die Regeln verstößt.

Als Streamer hat man ein wenig die Verantwortung über sein Content und vor allem wenn man Twitch Partner ist.
Da schauen viele Minderjährige zu und die sollte ne schöne Strafe dafür bekommen.

Zeig das bild irgendeiner x beliebigen Person und niemand würde darauf kommen dass es sich hier um eine Gaming Platform handelt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. September 2016)

Die jungen Mädels präsentieren auf Facebook und bei WhatsApp inzwischen regelmäßig ihr Dekolleté. Wer ist die Schönste und Schlankste, wer hat die reichsten Eltern und die teuersten Klamotten, wer hatte den schönsten Urlaub, wer hat die dicksten Möpse? Die bauen sich da einen ziemlichen Gruppendruck auf: wer nicht cool genug ist und nicht qua Geburt in den Geldtopf gefallen ist, der hat eben verloren. Eine fürchterliche Entwicklung. Asoziale Medien eben.


----------



## Emke (28. September 2016)

Ich habe mir auch mal ein Video angesehen von ihr: den Po in die Kamera halten und damit wackeln hat wirklich nichts mit Videospielen zu tun (nett anzusehen war es , das muss ich zugeben). Da hat Twitch angemessen darauf reagiert.

Sie sollte eher auf entsprechenden Camsites sich präsentieren, wenn sie das so gern macht


----------



## USA911 (28. September 2016)

Ob jetzt Sport1 Nackedei-Rätseln macht, ob jetzt bei You Tube die Dame im Bekini herum turnt oder ob in Amerika, dieser "Arsch-Wackel-Wettbewerb" abgehalten wird, ist doch wurscht, was entzürnt uns, das jemand der Meinung ist, das er sich über sein Aussehen und das zeigen von Haut profiliert. Wo ziehen wir die Grenze? Warum ist durchsichtige Tops bei Modells auf dem Laufsteg in Ordnung (man sieht alles), aber da, wo ich bewusst einschalte nicht?
Jemand im Adamskostüm ist nichts gefährliches, höchstens ein unangenehmer Anblick, aber den habe ich auch jeden Morgen auf dem Weg zur Bushaltestelle, nur da ist es der vermüllte Grünstreifen.
Vergessen wir alle, die freizügigkeiten, die wir uns in den 60er Jahen von unseren Eltern erkämpfen lassen haben? Mein Gott, wer Haut zeigen will, soll es machen, wer es nicht sehen will, muss ja nicht einschalten. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn die Dame bei einem Klingelt und es einem gegen seinen Willen vorsetzt.

Fände den aufschrei Sinnvoller, das die Flitzer nicht mehr nackt sind, denn der Sinn des Flitzen, haben diese Selbstdarsteller inzwischen verloren


----------



## nevermind85 (28. September 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Vergessen wir alle, die freizügigkeiten, die wir uns in den 60er Jahen von unseren Eltern erkämpfen lassen haben? Mein Gott, wer Haut zeigen will, soll es machen, wer es nicht sehen will, muss ja nicht einschalten. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn die Dame bei einem Klingelt und es einem gegen seinen Willen vorsetzt.



Wer beschwert sich denn, wenn Menschen Prostitution 2.0 betreiben?
Es kommt allerdings immer darauf an, wann, wo und wie man das macht. Du sagst es schon richtig, wer das machen will, soll das machen, aber nicht da, wo es unangebracht ist und schon gar nicht da, wo es jeder 5 jährige sehen kann. Das hat nichts mit Prüderie zu tun.


----------



## Orzhov (28. September 2016)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin dem Tenor zu widersprechen, aber ich halte die Dame durchaus für clever. Sie zieht mit überschaubarem Einsatz Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche die entweder zu viel davon haben, oder nicht damit umgehen können.


----------



## Savag3r (28. September 2016)

Aaaaaalso .....
1. Die Alte ist jetzt wirklich nicht hübsch
2. Verdammt ist das sexistisch, ich würde auch gern so leicht Geld verdienen 
3. Twitch hat absolut Recht damit
4. Man, eigentlich ist sie echt hässlich, was findet man an der?
5. Die Kleiderordnung bei Twitch ist lächerlich, solange es um Spiele geht, ist IMHO alles gut
6. Boah ist die... naja, ihr wisst schon

Alleine dass das hier ein Thema ist überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Was interessiert mich eine x-beliebige Streamerin? Holt sich da die Redaktion etwa auch ein paar Klicks mit nackter Haut? Na? Na? Naaaaaa?


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin dem Tenor zu widersprechen, aber ich halte die Dame durchaus für clever. Sie zieht mit überschaubarem Einsatz Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche die entweder zu viel davon haben, oder nicht damit umgehen können.



Geiles Argument. Damit kann man nun wirklich alles rechtfertigen. Ich halte zum Beispiel Heilpraktiker und Dieter Bohlen für Scharlatane: ziehen mit ihrem Mist wehrlosen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche. Nach Deiner Logik sind sie nur "clever".


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2016)

... er hat doch aber Recht. 

Clever ist der, der mit geringem Aufwand viel Erreicht, im Grunde möchte das jeder machen. Wenig Einsatz, maximaler Ertrag.

Die Leute schaffen das. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass ich mich hinstelle und behaupte: Verona Feldbusch und die Katzenberger sind clever.


----------



## USA911 (28. September 2016)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Wer beschwert sich denn, wenn Menschen Prostitution 2.0 betreiben?
> Es kommt allerdings immer darauf an, wann, wo und wie man das macht. Du sagst es schon richtig, wer das machen will, soll das machen, aber nicht da, wo es unangebracht ist und schon gar nicht da, wo es jeder 5 jährige sehen kann. Das hat nichts mit Prüderie zu tun.



Dann sollen die Eltern sich darum kümmern, was ihre 5 jährigen Sprößlinge überhaupt am Rechner im Internet machen. Die Kinder sollen kreativ spielen, toben und sich an der frischen Luft beschäftigen. Bei schlechtem Wetter, müssen halt die Eltern wieder die verantwortung, der Unterhaltung übernehmen. Brettspiele, gemeinsam mit Lego, Hallenbad, etc... aber es ist ja leichter der Unterhaltungsindustrie die Erziehung und Unterhaltung zu übertragen, denn so kann man sich beschweren und den anderen das handeln überlassen.
Es liegt alles im Spielraum der Eltern...

Dann müsste ja auch in Konsequenz, kein Bademodenmodel, kein Unterwäschemodel, kein Erotikladen, mehr irgendwas zeigen, wo nackte Haut, oder sich eine Dame teilbekleided sich rekelt, denn in der Fußgängerzone sind auch Kinder, bei den Eltern zuhause flattert per Post der Ottokatalog ins Haus, das TV zeigt bei Olympia, eingeölte, knapp angezogene Mädels und Kerle beim Beach-Volleyball, wir saunieren in Deutschland nackt in gemischten Saunen.

Und zur Prostitution gehört noch einiges mehr, ansonsten ist jedes Nummerngirl, Gridgirl, jedes Topmodel, jeder der für Aufmerksamkeit und / oder eine Sach- oder Geldleistung Haut zeigt ein Stricher / Prostituierte


----------



## Orzhov (28. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Geiles Argument. Damit kann man nun wirklich alles rechtfertigen. Ich halte zum Beispiel Heilpraktiker und Dieter Bohlen für Scharlatane: ziehen mit ihrem Mist wehrlosen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche. Nach Deiner Logik sind sie nur "clever".



Fühlst du dich gerade persönlich angegriffen weil es Menschen gibt die ihr Geld auf Arten ausgeben die du nicht für richtig hältst oder wie kommt der Kommentar zu stande?


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2016)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Wer beschwert sich denn, wenn Menschen Prostitution 2.0 betreiben?


Ganz ehrlich, wie kommt man bei diese News auf so eine strunzdumme Idee, dass das auch nur im Entferntesten mit Prostitution zu tun haben könnte?
Bin ich heute morgen 50 Jahre in die Vergangenheit gereist oder 4000 km nach Südosten?



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Es kommt allerdings immer darauf an, wann, wo und wie man das macht. Du sagst es schon richtig, wer das machen will, soll das machen, aber nicht da, wo es unangebracht ist und schon gar nicht da, wo es jeder 5 jährige sehen kann.


Folgendes: Die Dame zeigt Dekolletee, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der 5-jährige, der aus irgend einem Grund auf Twitch oder Youtube unterwegs ist, kann damit überhaupt gar nichts anfangen. Warum sollte er sich darüber überhaupt Gedanken machen? Genau das selbe sieht er am Strand oder im Schwimmbad.
Oder auf Pressefotos von Frau Merkel:
https://www.welt.de/jahresrueckblic...iel-Dekollete-darf-eine-Kanzlerin-zeigen.html



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Prüderie zu tun.


Es hat nicht nur mit Prüderie zu tun, sondern auch mit Respektlosigkeit gegenüber dem, was Frauen in Sachen Selbstbestimmung in den letzten 50 Jahren erreicht haben.

Der allgemeine Tenor hier ist einfach nur erschreckend! Man könnte meinen, dass gerade Gamer eine offenere Weltsicht haben.
Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein, wenn man ein Dekolletee in einem Badeanzug in die Ecke Pornographie/Prostituion stellt...


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich gerade persönlich angegriffen weil es Menschen gibt die ihr Geld auf Arten ausgeben die du nicht für richtig hältst oder wie kommt der Kommentar zu stande?



Persönlich angegriffen? Ach was. Was kümmmert mich diese Frau. Ich weiß nur nicht, was daran clever sein soll, zu Videostreams möglichst tiefen Ausschnitt zu zeigen und dabei mit dem Hintern zu wackeln. Ich find's einfach nur dumm. Das hat für mich auch nichts mit sexueller Selbstbestimmung zu tun. Aber mein Gott, es ist zum Glück eine freie Welt, soll doch jeder tun, was er will. Deshalb muß ich aber nicht alles gut finden. Nur weil irgendwas Geld bringt, muß ich es nicht für clever halten.

Hier geht es um eine erwachsene Frau, da ist es mir eigentlich wurscht, womit sie ihre Kohle macht. Bei Jugendlichen sehe ich das nicht ganz so gleichgültig. Die 14jährigen Mädchen hungern sich zu Tode oder rackern sich in der Muckibude ab, um irgendeinem Schönheitsideal zu entsprechen, das in den asozialen Medien verbreitet wird, da hört für mich tatsächlich der Spaß auf.


----------



## ugba (28. September 2016)

Sex sells... vor allem bei jungen Männern! Sie ist einfach ne gute (nicht clevere) Geschäftsfrau und  nicht die Erste, die damit ihr Geld verdient...(siehe Monroe, Page, Pam Anderson, Katzenberger, Feldbusch,  etc) 

Und die Welt wird sich weiter drehen.


----------



## nevermind85 (28. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wie kommt man bei diese News auf so eine strunzdumme Idee, dass das auch nur im Entferntesten mit Prostitution zu tun haben könnte?
> Bin ich heute morgen 50 Jahre in die Vergangenheit gereist oder 4000 km nach Südosten?



Sie versucht mit Sex Geld zu verdienen... das ist Prostitution. Sex bedeutet nicht, dass man die Beine breit macht, da gibt es noch sehr viel mehr als das.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Folgendes: Die Dame zeigt Dekolletee, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der 5-jährige, der aus irgend einem Grund auf Twitch oder Youtube unterwegs ist, kann damit überhaupt gar nichts anfangen. Warum sollte er sich darüber überhaupt Gedanken machen? Genau das selbe sieht er am Strand oder im Schwimmbad.
> Oder auf Pressefotos von Frau Merkel:
> https://www.welt.de/jahresrueckblick-2008/april/article1899926/Wieviel-Dekollete-darf-eine-Kanzlerin-zeigen.html




Die Dame hält Brüste und Hinterteil aufreizend in die Kamera; mit dem alleinigen Zweck, möglichst viele notgeile Typen vor den Bildschirm zu kriegen um mit Werbung Geld zu verdienen. Der Vergleich mit einem Schwimmbad oder nem Strandbesuch hinkt ganz gewaltig, denn 1. weiß man, dass dort möglicherweise Frauen im Bikini rumlaufen und 2. Hab ich es noch nicht oft beobachtet, dass Frauen dort anderen Gästen Brüste oder Hintern aufreizend ins Gesicht halten.




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das hat nicht nur mit Prüderie zu tun, sondern auch mit Respektlosigkeit gegenüber dem, was Frauen in Sachen Selbstbestimmung in den letzten 50 Jahren erreicht haben.



Mekrst Du gar nicht, dass diese person genau das Gegenteil von dem tut, was in den letzten 50 Jahren für die Frauen in Sachen Selbstbestimmtung passiert ist? Das, was sie macht, hat schon immer funktioniert... ein beliebiges Thema nehmen, es mit nackter Haut kombinieren und schon hat man nen Verkaufsschlager, bei dem die weiblichen Hauptdarsteller auf billige Sex-Objekte reduziert werden.


----------



## ugba (28. September 2016)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Sie versucht mit Sex Geld zu verdienen... das ist Prostitution. Sex bedeutet nicht, dass man die Beine breit macht, da gibt es noch sehr viel mehr als das.



Entschuldigung, aber dass ist so nicht richtig und wir leben zum Glück in einem liberalen und pluralistischen Land in dem jeder in seiner Freizeit machen kann was er will. Nach deiner Logik prostituiert sich jede Frau/Mann die/der seinen Körper als Kapital nutzt. Und sie verkauft auch nicht die Ware "Sex"!





> Die Dame hält Brüste und Hinterteil aufreizend in die Kamera; mit dem alleinigen Zweck, möglichst viele notgeile Typen vor den Bildschirm zu kriegen um mit Werbung Geld zu verdienen. Der Vergleich mit einem Schwimmbad oder nem Strandbesuch hinkt ganz gewaltig, denn 1. weiß man, dass dort möglicherweise Frauen im Bikini rumlaufen und 2. Hab ich es noch nicht oft beobachtet, dass Frauen dort anderen Gästen Brüste oder Hintern aufreizend ins Gesicht halten.



Ok stimmt natürlich. Die Nummer ist recht billig, aber  dumm ist es nicht damit Geld zu verdienen. Als ich in Aachen studiert habe, haben dort auch 2 Mädels in meinem Semester ihr Studium mit solchen Mitteln finanziert. Finde das nicht sonderlich verwerlich, da... ja... freies Land. Und diese Damen sollten dich doch in deinem alltäglichen Leben nicht weiter behindern wenn sie Mittel nutzt, die unsere Gesellschaft zur Verfügung stellt.




> Mekrst Du gar nicht, dass diese person genau das Gegenteil von dem tut, was in den letzten 50 Jahren für die Frauen in Sachen Selbstbestimmtung passiert ist? Das, was sie macht, hat schon immer funktioniert... ein beliebiges Thema nehmen, es mit nackter Haut kombinieren und schon hat man nen Verkaufsschlager, bei dem die weiblichen Hauptdarsteller auf billige Sex-Objekte reduziert werden.



Was ist mit der sexuellen Selbstbestimmung? Ich kenne auf Anhieb ein dutzend Frauen die den heutigen Feminismus zum kotzen finden und gerne Frau sind. Dazu gehört dann auch seinen Körper zu präsentieren. Ich wäre schockiert und die Welt wäre deutlich ärmer, wenn wir Frauen in der westlichen Welt verbieten wollen würden über ihren Körper frei zu entscheiden. Andere Religionen mögen dies so praktizieren aber ich bin froh, dass wir durch die Renaissance gelernt haben mit Sexualität umzugehen.


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2016)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Sie versucht mit Sex Geld zu verdienen... das ist Prostitution. Sex bedeutet nicht, dass man die Beine breit macht, da gibt es noch sehr viel mehr als das.


Nein, sie versucht mit Streams über ein bestimmtes Thema Geld zu verdienen und nutzt dabei Kleidung mit Dekolletee um mehr Nutzer anzulocken.
Mit Sex hat das genauso viel zu tun, wie eine Streamerin in Burka und hübschem Gesicht weil ein gewisser Personenkreis sich davon angezogen fühlt.




nevermind85 schrieb:


> Die Dame hält Brüste und Hinterteil aufreizend in die Kamera;


Sie hält ihr Hinterteil aufreizend in die Kamera? Bitte um Link zu Video und Minute.




nevermind85 schrieb:


> Mekrst Du gar nicht, dass diese person genau das Gegenteil von dem tut, was in den letzten 50 Jahren für die Frauen in Sachen Selbstbestimmtung passiert ist?


Nein, denn Frauen wurde früher Vorschriften gemacht, wie sie sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu kleiden und zu benehmen hatten. Genau das versuchst du auch wieder zu erreichen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2016)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Sie versucht mit Sex Geld zu verdienen... das ist Prostitution. Sex bedeutet nicht, dass man die Beine breit macht, da gibt es noch sehr viel mehr als das.[...]


Ja, aber auch viel weniger. D.h. ich wäre hier mal ganz vorsichtig von Prositution zu sprechen, vllt. solltest du dich diesbzgl. noch einmal belesen ...


----------



## Worrel (28. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Genau das selbe sieht er am Strand oder im Schwimmbad.
> Oder auf Pressefotos von Frau Merkel:
> https://www.welt.de/jahresrueckblic...iel-Dekollete-darf-eine-Kanzlerin-zeigen.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corlagon (28. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> [...]



Ich habe mal an anderer Stelle zum gleichen Thema einen Bericht gelesen. Es ging um einen ähnlichen Fall einer anderen (attention)whore auf Twitch. Diese hatte auch auf "gaming-streamerin" gemacht und im Anschluss ihrer "show" hatte besagte Person leider "vergessen" die Kamera auszuschalten und ist während der darauf folgenden Begutachtung expliziten Filmmaterials vor laufender Kamera -nun ja- körperlich aktiv geworden. Letztendlich stellte sich heraus, dass diese "Streamerin" Hauptberufliche "Schauspielerin" war und ihren gaming-stream nur zu Werbezwecken für ihre anderen clips benutzte.

Die Reaktion von Twitch zielt darauf ab, solche Vorfälle aktiv zu unterbinden. Es wurde abgewogen, wo die für das oftmals minderjährige Publikum zumutbare Grenze liegt. Neben Image-Aspekten hat  das mit Sicherheit auch rechtliche Gründe.


----------



## Nostromo1912 (28. September 2016)

Das männliche Aquivalent wäre dann wohl ein Chippendale, der mit freiem Oberkörper Die Sims spielt.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (28. September 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> vor allem weiblichen Zocker leid, die durch solche Leute ihren Kanal nicht vergrößern können obwohl sie es verdient hätten.



Als würden die Leute etwas über games sehen wollen. Du hast das schon richtig erkannt, es gehört da nicht hin, weil es Porn ist.
Ich glaube nur nicht, dass die zuschauer sich stattdessen lieber echte Games-Streams anschauen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...


... jetzt bin ich schon ein wenig spitz.


----------



## michinebel (28. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... jetzt bin ich schon ein wenig spitz.



Ich würd eher nen Therapeuten brauchen damit ich dieses Bild wieder aus dem Kopf krieg.


----------



## nevermind85 (28. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nein, sie versucht mit Streams über ein bestimmtes Thema Geld zu verdienen und nutzt dabei Kleidung mit Dekolletee um mehr Nutzer anzulocken.
> Mit Sex hat das genauso viel zu tun, wie eine Streamerin in Burka und hübschem Gesicht weil ein gewisser Personenkreis sich davon angezogen fühlt.



Achso, Stripclubs, in denen die Frauen nur tanzen sich aber nicht komplett ausziehen, haben dann auch nichts mit Sex zu tun? Man kann sicher über die Definition von Prostitution (sexuelle Handlung gegen Entgeld) oder einer sexuellen Handlung streiten, aber das, was diese Frau macht, hat absolut nichts mit Gaming zu tun sondern dient nur einem einzigen Zweck.




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Sie hält ihr Hinterteil aufreizend in die Kamera? Bitte um Link zu Video und Minute.



Siehe Post #11, da is ein Screenshot




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nein, denn Frauen wurde früher Vorschriften gemacht, wie sie sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu kleiden und zu benehmen hatten. Genau das versuchst du auch wieder zu erreichen.



Du reduzierst die Frauenbewegung auf diese 2 Dinge? Es geht um Gleichberechtigung... je nach Kultur darum, ob Frauen wählen dürfen, sich aussuchen dürfen, wen sie heiraten und lieben dürfen, ob sie einen Beruf ausüben dürfen und falls ja, welche... 
Und ja, es gibt in jeder Gesellschaft Werte und Normen, an die sich auch Frauen zu halten haben, die gelten nämlich für jeden Menschen.




ugba schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber dass ist so nicht richtig und wir leben zum Glück  in einem liberalen und pluralistischen Land in dem jeder in seiner  Freizeit machen kann was er will. Nach deiner Logik prostituiert sich  jede Frau/Mann die/der seinen Körper als Kapital nutzt. Und sie verkauft  auch nicht die Ware "Sex"!



Nein, eine Sängerin zB Prostituiert sich nicht. Siehe oben, da habe ich meine Sicht mal versucht zu erklären. Und nochmal nein, sie verkauft nicht die Ware "Sex", sondern ihren Körper in einem sexuellen Kontext.
Anbei mal ein Auszug aus einem  Artikel der Sun:
"A self-described  “twerking booby streamer” has been banned from the video site Twitch  after posting a series of very risque videos. Zoie Burgher, 20, has won hundreds of thousands of fans for vids  which show her playing computer games dressed in extremely skimpy  outfits and shaking her body provocatively to celebrate victory."

twerking booby streamer... natürlich, da geht es ausschließlich ums zocken.


----------



## Loosa (28. September 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Vergessen wir alle, die freizügigkeiten, die wir uns in den 60er Jahen von unseren Eltern erkämpfen lassen haben?



Wen interessiert denn heute, was damals "erkämpft" wurde?
Die junge Generation ist heute so prüde und konservativ wie lange nicht. Irgendwie muss man doch gegen seine Eltern rebellieren. 
Und so schwingt das Pendel der Geschichte hin und her. Die 20er waren ja auch sehr verrucht. Vielleicht werden die 2040er wieder etwas versexter.


----------



## kingston (28. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin dem Tenor zu widersprechen, aber ich halte die Dame durchaus für clever. Sie zieht mit überschaubarem Einsatz Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche die entweder zu viel davon haben, oder nicht damit umgehen können.



Du hast vollkommen recht. Wie immer am Markt. Angebot und Nachfrage.Und wenn es genug Leute gibt die sich ihren Stream ansehen, wird sie blöd sein damit aufzuhören.
Der Grossteil ist wie üblich bei solchen Sachen insgeheim Neidisch. 
Bin ich auch ein Stück weit. Ehrlich. Ich hab leider keine Möpse die ich vor die Kamera haltem kann, somit kann ich damit auch keine Geld verdienen.
Und wie hier schon öfters erwähnt. Niemand wird gezwungen sich das anzusehen.
Und auch PC Games hat wirtschaftlich gesehen, alles richtig gemacht. Immerhin diskutieren mittlerweilen schon genug Leute über den Schmarrn und auch der Artikel wird kräftig geklickt.
Eine klassische Win Win Situation.


----------



## Slystaler (28. September 2016)

Rein objektiv betrachtet macht sie es sehr clever:
Wenig Einsatz - erhöhter Gewinn
Ich widerspreche hier einem meiner Vorredner, dass dies irgendwas mit "Prostitution" zu tun hat. Wenn Sie sich dies zu einem festen Preis zu einer vereinbarten Zeitspanne gefallen ließe, wäre das etwas anderes, aber so nutzt sie das, was sie hat einfach nur clever und macht damit ihr Ding.
Hier Zeigt sich vielleicht auch, dass die Jugend vielleicht nicht ganz so konservativ ist, sondern nur so tut. Denn wenn wir überlegen was die gute Dame an Erfolg hat, frage ich mich woher der kommt. Denn so würde ja ein großer Teil vom Publikum wegfallen.


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2016)

also so wie das einige hier rechtfertigen, also mit den gleichen Argumenten kann man auch Drogenverkauf gut finden, da macht man auch mit geringen Einsatz sehr viel Gewinn von Menschen denen nicht klar ist, was sie da machen und es ist auch immer noch verboten


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> also so wie das einige hier rechtfertigen, also mit den gleichen Argumenten kann man auch Drogenverkauf gut finden, da macht man auch mit geringen Einsatz sehr viel Gewinn von Menschen denen nicht klar ist, was sie da machen und es ist auch immer noch verboten



Du wirst doch jetzt nicht wirklich Drogendealer und eine Youtuberin auf ein Niveau setzen wollen?! 

Da liegen Welten zwischen und, im Grunde hast du es ja bereits angesprochen, verstößt die nette Dame max. gg. Richtlinien von Twitch, ein Drogenverkäufer gg. Gesetze.

Also die zwei Dinge vergleichen zu wollen ist mMn absolut nicht möglich und ich sehe auch keinen Grund, warum man das so machen sollte. Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, bei dem Angebot bei YT & Co. muss man auffallen, um nicht mit der Masse unterzugehen. Wenn jemand einen Channel für Bodybuilding betreibt, willst du da nicht so ein Hans-Peter sehen, der keinen Kugelschreiber gehoben bekommt. Sondern da sieht man auch durchtrainierte Kerle mit viel nackter Haut. 

In jeder Fa Werbung sieht man mehr nackte Haut als bei der Dame und wer darauf steht, soll sich das anschauen. Scheinbar hat ja die Dame eine dementsprechende 'base' um ggf. davon sogar Leben zu können.


----------



## ugba (28. September 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> also so wie das einige hier rechtfertigen, also mit den gleichen Argumenten kann man auch Drogenverkauf gut finden, da macht man auch mit geringen Einsatz sehr viel Gewinn von Menschen denen nicht klar ist, was sie da machen und es ist auch immer noch verboten




Äpfel und Birnen... Äpfel und Birnen!

Eine Streamerin, die etwas mehr Haut zeigt verstößt maximal gegen einige Moralvorstellungen (die zum Glück kein Gesetz sind -> siehe Sharia) und NICHT gegen geltendes Recht.


----------



## eastwood0212 (28. September 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> also so wie das einige hier rechtfertigen, also mit den gleichen Argumenten kann man auch Drogenverkauf gut finden, da macht man auch mit geringen Einsatz sehr viel Gewinn von Menschen denen nicht klar ist, was sie da machen und es ist auch immer noch verboten



Der Vergleich mit einem Drogendealer ist eher schlecht gewählt.
Wenn ich mir das Video ansehe erinnert es eher an diese "live Videos" von Pornoseiten, die ich noch nie gesehen habe. 

Eigentlich wurden die Twitchrichtlinien erst vor kurzem geänder, so das die nun verboten ist.
Der Grund dafür waren glaub ich Werbekampagnen, für die extra Frauen gesucht wurden die sich besonders freizügig präsentieren.

Ich sehe eigentlich keinen Unterschied zwischen einer Streamerin die halb nackt Zockt, oder einer Frau, die sich vor der Lifecamera auszieht und dann mit ihrem "Sexspielzeug" herum spielt. 
Beide verdienen mit ihrem atraktiven Körper ihr Geld. Das dies von US-Firmen unterbunden wird, ist eigentlich nichts neues.

Klassisch nach dem Prinzip "Sex sells", finde ich die Umgangsweise mit diesem Thema noch immer sehr zurückgeblieben.
Damit mich nicht einer falsch versteht, eine halb nackte auf dem Cover von GTA5 ist ok, aber eine Frau die dieses Spielmit dem selben Gewand spielt und streamt ist "böse".

Ein sehr gutes Beispiel für die gespaltene Moral der Amis.

Ein Streamportal mit  Europäischer Moral wäre endlich mal sehr erfrischend! Das werde ich auf meinen Wunschzettel 2016 fürs Christkind schreiben


----------



## svd (28. September 2016)

ugba schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen... Äpfel und Birnen!
> [...]



Ganz deiner Meinung, genau in dieser Reihenfolge.


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2016)

mich stört sowas nich.im grunde is es mir egal.bin auch oft dem leichten geld hinterher gerannt also werd ich sowas nich verurteilen.sollen sie doch alle machen.man muss es ja nich anklicken.

schlimmer find ich eher so typen die bei lol und co mit rumtrollen kohle verdienen.wie dieser eine weichlich aussehende typ,der immer anfängt zu heulen wenn er stirbt 

sowas gehört verboten


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> [...]wie dieser eine weichlich aussehende typ,der immer anfängt zu heulen wenn er stirbt


 

Nächste mal schickst du mir bitte eine PN, dass meine Webcam noch aktiv ist. 

Danke.


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nächste mal schickst du mir bitte eine PN, dass meine Webcam noch aktiv ist.
> 
> Danke.



tut mir echt leid wenn ich dich jetzt oute,,aber das darf man der welt einfach nicht vorenthalten 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NhVP1ElA0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2016)

ugba schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen... Äpfel und Birnen!
> 
> Eine Streamerin, die etwas mehr Haut zeigt verstößt maximal gegen einige Moralvorstellungen (die zum Glück kein Gesetz sind -> siehe Sharia) und NICHT gegen geltendes Recht.



Bevor du hier so nen Schwachsinn erzählst, schau doch erstmal in die Twitchregeln

'Aber mal ne Kurzumfrage, wie viele von denen die glauben das sei ja nicht so schlimm schauen überhaupt Twitch?


----------



## Celerex (28. September 2016)

Savag3r schrieb:


> Alleine dass das hier ein Thema ist überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Was interessiert mich eine x-beliebige Streamerin? Holt sich da die Redaktion etwa auch ein paar Klicks mit nackter Haut? Na? Na? Naaaaaa?



Schau dir einfach mal die letzten Artikel zum Thema Erotik an, achte mal auf die Anzahl der Userbeiträge und vergleiche diese dann mit der Anzahl bei den Themen über Videospiele. Erotik gewinnt zu 99%. Die Jungs und Mädels der PCGames wären doof, wenn sie das Erfolgsrezept ändern würden. Solange in der Überschrift Wörter wie Bikini auftauchen und ein Bild von Hupen gezeigt wird, sind die +30 Kommentare und tausende Klicks fix. Das ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich, bedienen die Erotik- und Videospielbranche doch u.a. das gleiche Klientel. Und ja... jetzt habe ich auch dazu beigetragen. Das erste und letzte Mal.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. September 2016)

Es gibt halt einen Markt für zockende Brüste und sie bedient ihn ... so what?


----------



## Holyangel (28. September 2016)

Ich finde es auch streitwürdig, ob eine streamerin ihren Hintern bei jedem donate twerken muss. Ansich ist dies jetzt für mich nicht so schlimm, wenn es z.b. ein Fitnessvideo oder so wäre, wäre dies okay (meiner Meinung), aber in einem Spielestream hat es eigentlich nichts zu suchen und ist halt billiger fang minderbemittelter Leute.

Aber wie dem auch sei, in letzter Instanz, ob es erlaubt ist, oder nicht, entscheidet der streamingdienst und ggfl Gesetze.
Insofern wurde eigentlich alles schon erzählt.

P.S.: Wenn ich eine Frau und halbwegs hübsch wäre, wäre dies sicherlich eine gute Nebeneinkunftsquelle und bin da schon ein wenig neidisch, ein Mann zu sein 

Mein Hobby (PC Spielen), in Bademode streamen und unabhängig, wie gut man spielt, mehr Geld verdienen, als einige Oberklasse Spieler halte ich schon für fraglich...


----------



## Worrel (28. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> tut mir echt leid wenn ich dich jetzt oute,,aber das darf man der welt einfach nicht vorenthalten ["Nicktron" Video]


What. The. Fuck. ist das? What. the. Fuck. soll das? Und Who The Fuck schaut sich das länger an, als er braucht, um seine Kinnlade wieder einzurenken?


----------



## Worrel (28. September 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Es gibt halt einen Markt für zockende Brüste und sie bedient ihn ... so what?


BrüstInnen bitte ... soviel Zeit muß sein.


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> What. The. Fuck. ist das? What. the. Fuck. soll das? Und Who The Fuck schaut sich das länger an, als er braucht, um seine Kinnlade wieder einzurenken?



das schlimme daran is ja,das der typ zig tausende follower hat und mit seiner,nennen wir es performance richtig kohle macht


----------



## ugba (28. September 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Bevor du hier so nen Schwachsinn erzählst, schau doch erstmal in die Twitchregeln
> 
> 'Aber mal ne Kurzumfrage, wie viele von denen die glauben das sei ja nicht so schlimm schauen überhaupt Twitch?




Ich kenne die Twitch-Regeln ganz gut und weiss, dass dies dort gegen die TOS verstößt. JEDOCH ist es kein geltendes Recht in den USA (ausser in einigen puritanisch-geprägten Südstaaten), dass Nacktheit (öffentlich) unter Strafe steht. Du versößt also nicht gegen geltendes Recht, sondern gegen die (rechtlich NICHT bindenden) Terms-Of-Service von Twitch. Nochmal... Äpfel und Birnen.

Ist im Grunde ganz einfach.: solang es rechtlich nicht bindend ist, was Großkonzerne in ihre TOS schreiben machst du dich damit nicht strafbar deine Brüste auf Twitch zu zeigen, sondern du wirst von der Plattform gebannt. 

Ich meine was wollen so Hardliner, wie du eigentlich? Sollen Frauen im Sommer auch keine Miniröcke mehr tragen, oder darf man durch gutes Aussehen nichtmehr Jobs machen, die hässlichen Menschen verwehrt sind? Überleg dir mal was deine Sichtweise implizieren würde und ob du so ein System möchtest. Als kleiner Tipp: in Saudi Arabien soll das Wetter 1a sein. Würde dir mal nahelegen dort hinzuziehen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (28. September 2016)

Also das ganze Thema bringt mich immer auf das Zitat von Einstein: "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."

Das die Damen sich so präsentieren im Stream sei ihnen vergönnt, freies Land und so. Twitch hat da ja nach dem Kauf durch Amazon seine Richtlininen verschärft. Verstehen tu ich das ja nicht, aber so sind die USA halt.
Was mich nur daran stört, sind die Zuschauer, die sich das freiwillig anschauen. Als ob die Menschheit irgendwo auf dem Niveau des triebgesteuerten Affen stehen geblieben ist. 
Ich schau mir lieber humorvolle Streamer an, ich bin ein Mensch der gerne lacht und sich selbst nicht zu ernst nimmt.


----------



## ugba (28. September 2016)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also das ganze Thema bringt mich immer auf das Zitat von Einstein: "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."
> 
> Das die Damen sich so präsentieren im Stream sei ihnen vergönnt, freies Land und so. Twitch hat da ja nach dem Kauf durch Amazon seine Richtlininen verschärft. Verstehen tu ich das ja nicht, aber so sind die USA halt.
> Was mich nur daran stört, sind die Zuschauer, die sich das freiwillig anschauen. Als ob die Menschheit irgendwo auf dem Niveau des triebgesteuerten Affen stehen geblieben ist.
> Ich schau mir lieber humorvolle Streamer an, ich bin ein Mensch der gerne lacht und sich selbst nicht zu ernst nimmt.



Volle Zustimmung.

Sieh es mal so: der Mensch braucht manchmal die Befriedigung seiner niederen Triebe. Ob man sich über die Unterschicht auf RTL amüsiert, oder geistig grenzdebile Fälle auf RTL2 verfolgt... ODER halt eben so einen Schwachsinn auf Twitch schaut. Es sei jedem gegönnt und ich z.b. bin so tolerant, dass ich jedem seinen Fetisch lasse.

Und mal so ganz nebenbei: wenn ich mir Abends mal nen halbes Stündchen Sodapoppin, Lirik, Bajheera, Kripp, Trump oder sonswen anschaue, so ist das Niveau dort auch nicht sonderlich hoch (meistens) und ich glaube auch nicht dass die meisten Streamer den Anspruch haben ein intellektuelles Publikum anzusprechen, denn es geht hier primär um eins: Unterhaltung und Geld.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (28. September 2016)

ugba schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung.
> 
> Sieh es mal so: der Mensch braucht manchmal die Befriedigung seiner niederen Triebe. Ob man sich über die Unterschicht auf RTL amüsiert, oder geistig grenzdebile Fälle auf RTL2 verfolgt... ODER halt eben so einen Schwachsinn auf Twitch schaut. Es sei jedem gegönnt und ich z.b. bin so tolerant, dass ich jedem seinen Fetisch lasse.
> 
> Und mal so ganz nebenbei: wenn ich mir Abends mal nen halbes Stündchen Sodapoppin, Lirik, Bajheera, Kripp, Trump oder sonswen anschaue, so ist das Niveau dort auch nicht sonderlich hoch (meistens) und ich glaube auch nicht dass die meisten Streamer den Anspruch haben ein intellektuelles Publikum anzusprechen, denn es geht hier primär um eins: Unterhaltung und Geld.



Klar befriedigt jeder mal seine niederen Triebe, aber da kenne ich bessere Seiten als Twitch.  Will ja auch niemandem den Spaß verderben.

Intellektuellen Anspruch erwarte ich auf Twitch auch nicht.
Ich mag da lieber Leute wie Bahroo (extrem lustiger Geselle) oder schau mir gleich Leute and die auf "Turnier"-Niveau spielen oder zumindest spielerische Kompetenz mitbringen wie Moondye oder Dhalucard.
Weil gut spielen können 9 von 10 Leuten auf YouTube und Twitch nicht, ohne das ich mir gleich mit der Faust ins Gesicht schlagen möchte.


----------



## ugba (28. September 2016)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Klar befriedigt jeder mal seine niederen Triebe, aber da kenne ich bessere Seiten als Twitch.  Will ja auch niemandem den Spaß verderben.
> 
> Intellektuellen Anspruch erwarte ich auf Twitch auch nicht.
> Ich mag da lieber Leute wie Bahroo (extrem lustiger Geselle) oder schau mir gleich Leute and die auf "Turnier"-Niveau spielen oder zumindest spielerische Kompetenz mitbringen wie Moondye oder Dhalucard.
> Weil gut spielen können 9 von 10 Leuten auf YouTube und Twitch nicht, ohne das ich mir gleich mit der Faust ins Gesicht schlagen möchte.



Hehe das stimmt natürlich. 

Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie man sich als unbeteiligter Forenuser über solche Nebensächlichkeiten echauffieren kann. Solang es Plattformen gibt, auf denen man sich präsentiert MUSS man damit rechnen, dass sowas passiert und die ein oder andere Frau versucht durch Nacktheit Geld zu machen. Bescheuert finde ich das jedoch auch! Twitch bannt die Leute einfach und dann suchen sie sich wieder neue Nischen. 

Nur mal so nebenbei:  auf YT gibt es genug "gesundheitlich relevanten" Content ab 18 - gedacht ist YT dafür sicher nicht aber erlaubt ist es trotzdem. Sobald Leute eine Nische finden um mit Pornografie oder Sexualität Geld zu verdienen, wird diese Nische auch belegt.


----------



## eastwood0212 (28. September 2016)

Nach dem beschriebenen Phänomen wirkt es so, als ob es einen Durst auf solche Inhalte gibt, die noch immer nicht ausreichend gestillt wurden...
Naja vielleicht wenn die ersten VR-Pornos kommen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (28. September 2016)

ugba schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei:  auf YT gibt es genug "gesundheitlich relevanten" Content ab 18 - gedacht ist YT dafür sicher nicht aber erlaubt ist es trotzdem. Sobald Leute eine Nische finden um mit Pornografie oder Sexualität Geld zu verdienen, wird diese Nische auch belegt.



Grundregel Marketing halt: Sex sells. Und das immer, selbst bei prüden Leuten bzw. Leuten mit extrem konservativen Vorstellungen. Aufregen kann man sich, aber man selber schaut natürlich auch hin. 
 (Irgendwie muss man ja begründen können, warum man sich aufregt  )
Leben und Leben lassen, solange man mich nicht aktiv und penetrant damit angeht, kann jeder machen was er will.
Die Dame im Artikel hat jetzt den Hype und kriegt die Klicks, aber langfristig wird das auch nicht halten. Die meisten Menschen werden ja älter und dabei etwas "weiser".


----------



## KiIlBiIl (28. September 2016)

Und PCGames macht auch noch umsonst Werbung für diesen Müll... Bravo! Da steht wohl jemand auf Dumme Dicke Möpse, oder Herr Ber*tits*?


----------



## Loosa (28. September 2016)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Intellektuellen Anspruch erwarte ich auf Twitch auch nicht.



Also _bitte. 
_
https://www.twitch.tv/bobross/v/91454154


----------



## NOT-Meludan (28. September 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also _bitte.
> _
> https://www.twitch.tv/bobross/v/91454154



Okay, aber Bob Ross steht eh außerhalb jeder Wertung. Immerhin streamt er ja auch ohne Pause und Unterbrechung durch, wenn er anfängt.


----------



## stevem (28. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die jungen Mädels präsentieren auf Facebook und bei WhatsApp inzwischen regelmäßig ihr Dekolleté. Wer ist die Schönste und Schlankste, wer hat die reichsten Eltern und die teuersten Klamotten, wer hatte den schönsten Urlaub, wer hat die dicksten Möpse? Die bauen sich da einen ziemlichen Gruppendruck auf: wer nicht cool genug ist und nicht qua Geburt in den Geldtopf gefallen ist, der hat eben verloren. Eine fürchterliche Entwicklung. Asoziale Medien eben.



Ein weiterer Grund wieso ich weder Facebook noch WhatsApp habe! Das sind alles Dinge auf die ich sehr gut verzichten kann und man es sowieso nicht braucht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2016)

Das ganze hat doch nichts mit Prüderie zu tun. Ich bin auch nicht prüde und halte Sex für etwas völlig normales, *ABER *in dem Zusammenhang ist es völlig unpassend.

Man stelle sich nur mal vor, die PC Games News hätte früher Petra Fröhlich im Bikini präsentiert, ihren Hintern in die Kamera gehalten und gestöhnt. Da hätte doch jeder dann gefragt: "Ist die noch ganz dicht?" Es wäre einfach völlig unpassend gewesen.
Und so empfinde ich das hier auch. Genau so wenn ich Fußball gucke oder Nachrichten. Da würde doch auch jeder fragen, ob die bekifft sind, wenn die Damen sich da plötzlich halbnackt vor die Kamera stellen würden und mit den Hintern wackeln würden.


----------



## D-Wave (28. September 2016)

>Hu<st'>re<


----------



## Orzhov (28. September 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ganze hat doch nichts mit Prüderie zu tun. Ich bin auch nicht prüde und halte Sex für etwas völlig normales, *ABER *in dem Zusammenhang ist es völlig unpassend.
> 
> Man stelle sich nur mal vor, die PC Games News hätte früher Petra Fröhlich im Bikini präsentiert, ihren Hintern in die Kamera gehalten und gestöhnt. Da hätte doch jeder dann gefragt: "Ist die noch ganz dicht?" Es wäre einfach völlig unpassend gewesen.
> Und so empfinde ich das hier auch. Genau so wenn ich Fußball gucke oder Nachrichten. Da würde doch auch jeder fragen, ob die bekifft sind, wenn die Damen sich da plötzlich halbnackt vor die Kamera stellen würden und mit den Hintern wackeln würden.



Hier vergleichst du leider Äpfel mit Birnen. In einem Kontext wie einer Nachrichtensendung könnte man sicherlich Anstand diskutieren. Jedoch wohl weniger in Zeiten wo nachmittags schon Werbung von Amorelie und co läuft.

Was die Gute mit ihrem Stream macht ist ihre private Angelegenheit, so wie es Privatsache ist was die Menschen in den eigenen 4 Wänden machen und wen sie daran teilhaben lassen.


----------



## Chemenu (28. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hier vergleichst du leider Äpfel mit Birnen. In einem Kontext wie einer Nachrichtensendung könnte man sicherlich Anstand diskutieren. Jedoch wohl weniger in Zeiten wo nachmittags schon Werbung von Amorelie und co läuft.
> 
> Was die Gute mit ihrem Stream macht ist ihre private Angelegenheit, so wie es Privatsache ist was die Menschen in den eigenen 4 Wänden machen und wen sie daran teilhaben lassen.



Ausserdem gibt es nur die eine PCGames, Youtube und Twitch bestehen aber aus X Kanälen wo sich jeder das für sich passende rauspicken kann. 
Das wäre so als hätte PCGames für jede/n Redakteur/in einen eigenen Bereich. Wenn sich dann jemand lieber Peters nackten Hintern ansieht (@Peter: Sorry, Bro!  ) als Matthias Tests zu lesen... tja, Geschmacksache eben.


----------



## Loosa (28. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wer ist die Schönste und Schlankste, wer hat die reichsten Eltern und die teuersten Klamotten, wer hatte den schönsten Urlaub, wer hat die dicksten Möpse? Die bauen sich da einen ziemlichen Gruppendruck auf: wer nicht cool genug ist und nicht qua Geburt in den Geldtopf gefallen ist, der hat eben verloren. Eine fürchterliche Entwicklung. Asoziale Medien eben.





stevem schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund wieso ich weder Facebook noch WhatsApp habe! Das sind alles Dinge auf die ich sehr gut verzichten kann und man es sowieso nicht braucht.



Verstehe nicht ganz, was in dem Zusammenhang "asoziale Medien" damit zu tun haben sollen. Welche Entwicklung? 
_Das_ Verhalten gab es auch vor 30 Jahren schon genau so.

"Dank" immer online sein fällt es jetzt vielleicht schwerer diesen Druck abzuschalten, aber bis auf den neuen Vertriebskanal hat sich nun wirklich gar nichts geändert.
Immerhin ist man beim Thema Mobbing mittlerweile aktiver, und die Pädagogen auch darauf geschult. Das war früher nichtmal ein Thema. Wenn ein Weichei sowas nicht ausshielt war er selber Schuld.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was die Gute mit ihrem Stream macht ist ihre private Angelegenheit, so wie es Privatsache ist was die Menschen in den eigenen 4 Wänden machen und wen sie daran teilhaben lassen.



Wenn sie es bei so einem Anbieter macht, dann begibt sie sich damit ja quasi in die Öffentlichkeit und hat sich auch an die Regeln des Betreibers zu halten.
Das wäre etwas anderes, wenn sie es über ihre eigene Webseite machen würde. Da könnte sie machen, was sie will.


----------



## Tori1 (28. September 2016)

Zuviel ist nicht gut (Kopftuch) und zu wenig auch nicht (Bikini)... Die Menschen bringen mich mal noch in die Gummizelle...

Aber ne hübsche ist es ja auch nicht gerade,


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2016)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Zuviel ist nicht gut (Kopftuch) und zu wenig auch nicht (Bikini)... Die Menschen bringen mich mal noch in die Gummizelle...
> 
> Aber ne hübsche ist es ja auch nicht gerade,



also du hast auch nicht verstanden worum es da geht, oder?`


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2016)

Beachtlich, was eine Frau im Bikini und deren Tätigkeit als Livestreamerin für eine Diskussion auslösen kann...

Ich halte so etwas nicht für armselig. Man tut einfach, was man kann. Und ganz ohne Erfolg ist sie damit ja nicht. Insofern hat sie im Grunde genommen alles richtig gemacht. Außerdem wird sie wohl nun weitere Viewer bekommen, durch solche Meldungen. Auch schlechte PR ist gute PR.  

PS: Meinen Geschmack trifft diese Art des Livestreams auch nicht, aber hey...jedem das seine. Und wenn sie Erfolg damit hat, was soll's? Es sei ihr gegönnt.


----------



## Worrel (28. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was die Gute mit ihrem Stream macht ist ihre private Angelegenheit, ...


Ein Stream im Internet, den *jeder*(!) weltweit(!) sehen kann, ist garantiert keine "Privatsache" mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein Stream im Internet, den *jeder*(!) weltweit(!) sehen kann, ist garantiert keine "Privatsache" mehr.



Da steht private Angelegenheit ... selbstverständlich ist diese Art von Stream die private Angelegenheit der Dame.

Sie entscheidet ob sie es macht, wie lange sie es macht und wieviel sie dabei trägt bzw. zeigt.

Ich glaube du hast Privatsache gerade mit Privatsphäre verwechselt ...


----------



## LSD-Goat (29. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein Stream im Internet, den *jeder*(!) weltweit(!) sehen kann, ist garantiert keine "Privatsache" mehr.


Wie Rabowke schon schrieb, es ist ihre Privatsache denn jeder der ihr zuguckt hat sie angeklickt und somit zugestimmt ihr zu zugucken. Erst wenn ohne dein zutun die Dame auf deinem Bildschirm landen würde wäre es keine Privatsache mehr.


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Da steht private Angelegenheit ...


Das ist doch dasselbe ...

Eine "private Angelegenheit" ist laut der üblichen Benutzung dieser Floskel etwas, daß man vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit verbergen will. zB wenn ein Promi seinen Partner aus dem Showbiz Rummel raushalten will und dann eben bei entsprechenden Interview Fragen sagt "Das ist meine private Angelegenheit/Privatsache."



> Sie entscheidet ob sie es macht, wie lange sie es macht und wieviel sie dabei trägt bzw. zeigt.


Das ist nicht "Privatsache", sondern das Ausüben ihrer Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit.



LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Wie Rabowke schon schrieb, es ist ihre Privatsache denn jeder der ihr zuguckt hat sie angeklickt und somit zugestimmt ihr zu zugucken. Erst wenn ohne dein zutun die Dame auf deinem Bildschirm landen würde wäre es keine Privatsache mehr.


Das heißt, sämtliche Radio- und Fernsehprogramme sind erstmal "Privatsache", weil man ja extra den entsprechenden Kanal auswählen muß? 

Eine Private Angelegenheit/Sache ist etwas, das nur den engsten Verwandten/Freunden zugänglich ist - etwas, das nur "im privaten Rahmen" passiert. Eine weltweite "Ausstrahlung" ist garantiert in keinster Weise "privat".

Man beachte auch die Unterscheidung "privat" <> "geschäftlich". Wenn ihr Kanal "geschäftlich" ist, kann er nicht mehr "privat" sein.


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist doch dasselbe ...


Nein, nicht in dem Kontext dieser von dir geführten Diskussion.



> Eine "private Angelegenheit" ist laut der üblichen Benutzung dieser Floskel etwas, daß man vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit verbergen will. zB wenn ein Promi seinen Partner aus dem Showbiz Rummel raushalten will und dann eben bei entsprechenden Interview Fragen sagt "Das ist meine private Angelegenheit/Privatsache."


Auch das sehe ich anders, eine private Angelegenheit muss nicht gleich Privatsache sein. Ggf. siehst du den Unterschied nicht, aber eine private Angelegenheit ist etwas, was ich für mich selbst beeinflussen kann und die Konsequenzen selbst zu tragen habe.

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Tattoo im Gesicht steche, ist es meine private Angelegenheit ... trotzdem sieht jeder dieses Tattoo.



> Das ist nicht "Privatsache", sondern das Ausüben ihrer Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit.




Aber ist die Ausübung der Meinungsfreiheit nicht gleichzeitig auch eine Privatsache?


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ist die Ausübung der Meinungsfreiheit nicht gleichzeitig auch eine Privatsache?


Wie ich eben schon versucht habe, zu erklären: "Privat" ist das, was man unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit macht. Für eine sinnvolle Meinungsfreiheit braucht man aber eben auch Publikum, welches relevant nur in der Öffentlichkeit anzutreffen ist. (Ein Familienmitglied wird dich ja wegen einer Meinungsäußerung beim Familientreffen nicht vor den Kadi ziehen ...)

Die *Entscheidung, *das Tattoo stechen zu lassen, wäre Privatsache (es sei denn, man hängt das an die große Glocke, weil das ein besonders spirituelles Ereignis für einen war oder was weiß ich), *das Tattoo selber *ist aber keine Privatsache mehr, wenn es für die Öffentlichkeit sichtbar ist.

siehe auch: Du darfst dir dein Wohnzimmer mit Hakenkreuzen zupflastern, wenn du dich dann besser fühlst, aber ein Hakenkreuz Tattoo darfst du in der Öffentlichkeit nicht zeigen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch viel weniger. D.h. ich wäre hier mal ganz vorsichtig von Prositution zu sprechen, vllt. solltest du dich diesbzgl. noch einmal belesen ...



Der Begriff "Prostitution" ist prinzipiell nicht verkehrt, wenn man den lateinischen Ursprung betrachtet, _"prostituere", _was soviel wie "sich zur Schau stellen" bedeutet. 

Halten wir uns dagegen ausschließlich an die juristische Definition des Begriffs, dann ist es natürlich sehr viel enger gefasst, dann bedeutet es "Vornahme sexueller Handlungen gegen Entgelt."

Allerdings sind auch hier die Grenzen fließend und nicht in Stein gemeißelt, afaik fällt z. B. "Telefonsex" nach rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten durchaus in den Bereich Prostitution, d. h. eine "sexuell aufgeladene Präsentation von Medieninhalten", wie es diese "booby-streamer" betreiben, *könnte* da ebenfalls darunter fallen...

Nach meiner persönlichen Definition handelt es sich um eine Form von Prostitution, wobei ich damit aber null moralische (oder sonstige) Probleme habe, sofern es sich natürlich um freiwillige und keine erzwungene Sexarbeit handelt.


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]


Der Begriff Prostitution ist im deutschen Recht schon genau definiert, allerdings bezweifel ich, dass diese Definition auf das Mädel im Video zutrifft. 

Aber im Grunde drehen wir uns im Kreis, wenn die Dame damit ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann ... schön!


----------



## LSD-Goat (29. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das heißt, sämtliche Radio- und Fernsehprogramme sind erstmal "Privatsache", weil man ja extra den entsprechenden Kanal auswählen muß?


Also "Privatsache" ist sicherlich das falsche Wort aber irgendwo schon ja. Denn es ist ja deine bewusste Entscheidung diesen Kanal einzuschalten und dich diesem Inhalt auszusetzen ob er dir nun moralisch zusagt oder nicht.


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2016)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Also "Privatsache" ist sicherlich das falsche Wort aber irgendwo schon ja. Denn es ist ja deine bewusste Entscheidung diesen Kanal einzuschalten und dich diesem Inhalt auszusetzen ob er dir nun moralisch zusagt oder nicht.


Es ist deine eigene Entscheidung, was du in deinem privaten Rahmen konsumierst - aber das macht doch das Konsumgut nicht zu einer "Privatsache" des Anbieters. 

Das ist ja ähnlich sinnvoll, als wenn du sagen würdest: "Ich geh jetzt arbeiten", wenn du zum Bäcker gehst, weil *der *ja in der Bäckerei arbeitet.


----------



## linktheminstrel (29. September 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man tut einfach, was man kann.


genau das war das erste, was ich mir beim lesen der überschrift gedacht habe 
der eine macht blogs über schönheitsartikel, der andere, wie er sein haar fallen lässt (ohne scheiß), die andere streckt halt ihr dekollete und ihren arsch in die linse... ohne interessenten würden sie das nicht machen.


----------



## Orzhov (29. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Prostitution" ist prinzipiell nicht verkehrt, wenn man den lateinischen Ursprung betrachtet, _"prostituere", _was soviel wie "sich zur Schau stellen" bedeutet.
> 
> Halten wir uns dagegen ausschließlich an die juristische Definition des Begriffs, dann ist es natürlich sehr viel enger gefasst, dann bedeutet es "Vornahme sexueller Handlungen gegen Entgelt."
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt wie du die "Klugscheißerei" positiv benutzen kannst um deinen Mitmenschen etwas beizubringen.


----------



## Savag3r (30. September 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach mal die letzten Artikel zum Thema Erotik an, achte mal auf die Anzahl der Userbeiträge und vergleiche diese dann mit der Anzahl bei den Themen über Videospiele. Erotik gewinnt zu 99%. Die Jungs und Mädels der PCGames wären doof, wenn sie das Erfolgsrezept ändern würden. Solange in der Überschrift Wörter wie Bikini auftauchen und ein Bild von Hupen gezeigt wird, sind die +30 Kommentare und tausende Klicks fix. Das ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich, bedienen die Erotik- und Videospielbranche doch u.a. das gleiche Klientel. Und ja... jetzt habe ich auch dazu beigetragen. Das erste und letzte Mal.



Ich finds nur legitim, was denkst du warum ich hier schreibe?!


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Begriff Prostitution ist im deutschen Recht schon genau definiert, allerdings bezweifel ich, dass diese Definition auf das Mädel im Video zutrifft.
> 
> Aber im Grunde drehen wir uns im Kreis, wenn die Dame damit ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann ... schön!



Irgendwie finde ich es müssig, sich um Begrifflichkeiten zu streiten. Dass Twitch von einigen Damen als "Myfreecams light" missbraucht wird, sehe ich auch und kann es sogar verstehen. Die Arbeit ist bestimmt angenehmer als auf einer Seite wie der genannten. Dafür ist Twitch aber in der Tat nicht gedacht, da soll es um Spiele gehen. Aber da sind wir uns vermutlich einig.


----------

